
The currency in the developer community is enthusiasm. - raganwald
http://groups.google.com/group/comp.lang.lisp/msg/4563e504dba92253?pli=1
======
diminish
The article touches a nice point with regard to implementation of CL by
adhering to the ANSI specs.

Since a couple of months I am learning and giving a try to different languages
or dialects based on LISP, and also reading a lot of such blogs. This blog is
impressive, so were all blogs by PG on arc, and by a lot of others. LISP
people all mostly so smart, and are writing so nice and effectively. And most
of these smart people are capable of developing their own approach, dialect,
libraries or programming languages around LISP. Finally what happens is that a
newbie like me, does still not have a clue on which LISP to use to start with,
to build a Sinatra(ruby)-like framework.

So I decide to develop my own language/dialect based on some LISP and the
result will be again the same. Do too many smart people mean a chaos forever
or is (should) there (be) hope for a mainstream LISP?

~~~
spacemanaki
I know you weren't actually asking this, but if you're really looking for a
Sinatra-like framework in a Lisp there are some pretty rad ones in Clojure.
I've been experimenting with web programming via Clojure and have found it
extremely pleasant. Check out this nice tutorial on Heroku's site:
<http://devcenter.heroku.com/articles/clojure-web-application>

~~~
diminish
Due to Oracle lawsuits of Google, any JVM based future product risks being a
monetization target with software patents by Oracle; that is why I am trying
to avoid JVM/Java based languages/dialects; it seems a dead end. or am I
wrong?

~~~
spacemanaki
IANAL but I wouldn't worry about it. I don't think users of Clojure (and
Scala, JRuby, Jython etc) are in the same category as Google with Dalvik. All
those languages compile (or some combination of interpret and JIT compile) to
Java bytecode and then run on JVMs. Oracle's lawsuit against Google had to do
with an unlicensed non-conforming Java platform. The Clojure Google group
seemed to agree when the suit was announced [1].

[1]
[http://groups.google.com/group/clojure/browse_thread/thread/...](http://groups.google.com/group/clojure/browse_thread/thread/2b3955d33498e9b9)

------
JohnnyBrown
I totally get and sympathize with the enthusiasm part. But the CL-specific
parts (to an outsider) reek of megalomania and no-true-scotsman.

------
aaronblohowiak
This is an email from 2001.

------
jiggy2011
Can somebody give me a tl;dr? That looks interesting but it's a bit too long
for this time of night.

~~~
leibniz
Sort of:

A true developer is a competent, intelligent, caring enthusiast. The author
presents himself as true developer of the first (computer industry)
generation. His language of choice is Common Lisp, which has an unhealthy
community full of negativity and egos. Since the author is enthusiastic about
CL, he insists that each community member should be a true developer and help
CL succeed.

